# Request Info: Aviation Museums in Tokyo



## alpino1977 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some help

One of my friends will go to Tokyo in February, someone knows if there are aviation museums there? If yes, can you tell me where, when and how to go there?

Thanks


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2007)

The Imperial Japanese War Museum at Yasakuni should be visited. They have a static display of a "Judy" dive bomber recovered from a Pacific Island.

The Edo-Tokyo museum has an interesting exhibit of the fire bombings of that city.

Supposedly, theres a new museum that commemorates the fire bombings of March 1945. I ill try o get you info on that.


----------



## alpino1977 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks syscom3


----------



## alpino1977 (Jan 29, 2007)

nothing else?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 29, 2007)

The second world war wasnt very popular for the postwar Japanese and having a museum displaying the instruments of that conflict was frowned upon.

Plus nearly all of the weapons were destroyed by the allies after the war.


----------

